# Vale 'Gump', the last known Christmas Island Forest Skink



## Ramsayi (Aug 8, 2014)

http://theconversation.com/vale-gump-the-last-known-christmas-island-forest-skink-30252


----------



## jacorin (Aug 8, 2014)

VALE Gump


----------



## paultheo (Aug 8, 2014)

R.I.P. Gump, and your entire species.


----------



## Sean_L (Aug 9, 2014)

And so it begins....


----------



## champagne (Aug 9, 2014)

Is it the last of the species or the last of the species in that locality?


----------



## paultheo (Aug 9, 2014)

the last known member of his species on an island.


----------



## champagne (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah I was asking if forest skinks where found elsewhere? But have now looked myself and they aren't. This highlights why private collections should be utilised to bank species so if this doesn't happen...


----------

